# Ensayo de como viaja un paquete a través de Internet



## akus (Nov 29, 2007)

Lo hice algún tiempo y me gustaría que me corrigieran en aquello que este mal o me haga falta por favor, de ante mano gracias por su atención.

La forma en que un paquete viaja a través de la red…

             Todo comienza con un flujo de información en la computadora, esta información viaja hacia su local propio de mensajería personal, donde un protocolo de comunicaciones IP lo empaqueta etiqueta y pone en camino. Cada paquete es limitado en su tamaño, el local de mensajería debe decidir cómo dividir la información y como empaquetarla, cada paquete necesita una etiqueta describiendo información importante tales como la dirección del remitente, destinatario y el tipo de paquete que es. Si el paquete va dirigido a internet, se le añade una etiqueta más para el servidor proxy. En seguida los datos abandonan nuestra máquina y salen hacia la red cableada de nuestra corporación, el paquete es lanzado hacia la red de área local (LAN) esta red es usada para conectar a todas las computadoras locales, impresoras etc. La LAN es un lugar nada controlado y desafortunadamente, pueden ocurrir accidentes —Colisiones— En la LAN encontramos toda clase de información: paquetes IP, paquetes Nobel, paquetes Apeltoc. El router local lee las direcciones y si es necesario, pones los paquetes en otra red. 

             ¡Oh el router! símbolo de control, en un mundo desordenado sin par. Así es él, sistemático, desinteresado, metódico, conservador y en algunas veces no precisamente rápido, pero exacto casi siempre. Cuando los paquetes dejan el routeador, siguen su camino a través de la intranet o red corporativa  a delante hacia el Swich routeador. Éste un poco más eficiente que el router, el swich trabaja rápido y suelta los paquetes enrutándo hábilmente por su camino —Similar  al trabajo de una maquina de pin ball—.

            Cuando los paquetes llegan a su destino son recolectados por la interface de red para ser enviados al siguiente nivel en este caso “El Proxy” El proxy es usado por muchas empresas como un intermediario con la función de establecer y compartir entre varios usuarios una única conexión de internet y también por razones de seguridad.

            EL proxy abre el paquete y busca la dirección Web o URL dependiendo de, si la dirección es admisible, el paquete se enviara a internet —Quitando aquí la etiqueta que se estableció desde un principio de empaquetado—. Luego el paquete vuelve a la ruta dentro de nuestra LAN. Próximo paso el Firewall. 

            El Firewall corporativo o local sirve para dos propósitos: previene imprevisiones, más bien indeseables provenientes desde internet y evita que información delicada de nuestra computadora sea enviada hacia internet. Una vez que pasa por el firewall, un router recoge nuestro paquete que lo coloca en un camino o un ancho de banda mucho más estrecho, en este caso el camino no es lo suficientemente amplio para llevar todos los paquetes —Ahora, ¿Qué pasa con todos esos paquetes que no logran recorrer todo el camino? Bien, cuando IP no obtiene un recibo de que el paquete fue recibido a su tiempo debido, simplemente envía un paquete de reemplazo. 

           Siguiente paso “EL mundo de Internet”   Internet: una telaraña de redes interconectadas la cual se extiende por todo el orden. Router y Swiches establecen enlaces entre de las redes, aquí es muy distinto a lo que podemos encontrar dentro de nuestra propia LAN. Allá afuera habita un abundante espacio, abundantes oportunidades, las nuevas ideas convergen y encuentran suelo fértil que impulsa al desarrollo de sus posibilidades. —A causa de esta libertad algunos peligros nos pueden acechar, no estamos exentos—.

            Las rutas o caminos que nuestro paquete puede tomar son satelitales, líneas telefónicas o incluso cables transoceánicos. No siempre toman el camino más corto, pero de cualquier modo llegarán allá. Y sin embargo, cuando todo trabaja sin problemas, podemos circunnavegar el orden hasta cinco veces en unos cuantos milisegundos.

           Encontrando la computadora servidor donde se encuentra nuestra página Web solicitada, encontraremos otro firewall. Dependiendo de nuestra perspectiva, el firewall puede ser un resguardo de seguridad o un terrible adversario, dependiendo de qué lado estemos y cuáles sean nuestras intensiónes. El firewall está diseñado para dejar entrar sólo aquellos paquetes que cumplan con el criterio de selección.

           Dentro del firewall los paquetes son filtramos más concienzudamente, algunos paquetes pasan más fácilmente por su aduana por así decirlo, y otros se ven más bien dudosos, aquellos que él firewall crea que no son aceptables los elimina de inmediato. 
Hasta este momento nuestro paquete ha llegado con mucha fortuna y su jornada casi ha terminado y es dirigido hacia la interface para ser llevado hasta el Servidor Web.
Una vez aquí, los paquetes uno por uno son recibidos, abiertos y desempacando la información que contienen, —Esto es, nuestra solicitud de información—. Es enviada hacia la aplicación del Servidor Web.

           Una vez que nuestro paquete allá cumplido con su trabajo de entregar nuestra solicitud a Servidor Web es reciclado, listo para ser usado otra vez y llenado con la información solicitada, etiquetado y enviado de regreso hacia nosotros. 
Regresa por el Firewall del Servidor Web, Router y a través de todo internet, de vuelta a nuestro Firewall corporativo y hasta nuestra interface en nuestra computadora, aquí es subministrado el navegador de internet con la información solicitada. —Todo esto ocurre cuando nosotros solicitamos información en internet—.


----------



## Ardogan (Nov 30, 2007)

Me suena al videíto de the warriors of the net no?, estaba super simpático...
http://warriorsofthe.net/

Por ahí tendrías que decir a qué tipo de público querés llegar con esta información, si es en general, estudiantes secundarios, universitarios, técnicos, operadores de PC u otros.

De por sí en ese video me parecía que faltaba algún dibujito con el famoso esquema de capas (que la forma en que se hacen las cosas depende de cada hardware en particular, aunque los servicios que proporciona cada capa están estandarizados)...

En fin, todo depende de a quién vaya dirigido...

Saludos


----------

